# Quel iPod achèteriez-vous ?



## spyan (20 Novembre 2005)

Voilà, je vais m'acheter un iPod 60 Go sur l'Apple Store, mais un choix cornélien se pose à moi :
Quelle couleur prendre ? le noir ou le blanc ?

Voilà la raison de mon sondage, de quelle couleur le prendrierez vous ??

PS: j'hésite à le faire graver, car la gravure est-elle de qualité ? Merci de bien vouloir raconter vos expériences.


----------



## olaye (20 Novembre 2005)

euh&#8230;un iPod 60 go, pareil 

pour la couleur, je reste sur le blanc, le noir, ce n'est qu'un effet de nouveauté, 
qui ne me fait ni chaud ni froid.
(et pour moi ça ressemble surtout à un portable sony, le noir brillant&#8230
noir mat, comme les derniers apn lumix ou olympus, au toucher doux, ça aurait été sympa, peut-être&#8230;

de toutes façons, pas de new ipod, j'ai pas d'usb2


----------



## spyan (20 Novembre 2005)

olaye a dit:
			
		

> de toutes façons, pas de new ipod, j'ai pas d'usb2



moi non plus j'en ai pas !! je pense qu'il me faudra une nuit entière pour le remplir complétement !!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Novembre 2005)

*Poster un tel sujet au bar*
quelle folie !




:afraid:


----------



## podder (20 Novembre 2005)

franchement g vu un nano noir et g craqué... il est vraiment trop beau
moi aussi au début je disait surtout pas d'iPod noir... mias maintenant si je changeait se serai un nano noir.lol


----------



## spyan (20 Novembre 2005)

podder a dit:
			
		

> franchement g vu un nano noir et g craqué... il est vraiment trop beau
> moi aussi au début je disait surtout pas d'iPod noir... mias maintenant si je changeait se serai un nano noir.lol


 Ouais mais je pense que les rayures (qui sont inévitables se voient plus sur lz noir que sur le blanc non ? )


----------



## podder (20 Novembre 2005)

ouai ca c possible. ben mon pote ki a un nano noir depuis maintenant une semaine... sa va pas trop ed rayure sur l'avant. par contre l'arriere est deja un peu rayé et lui il a pas eu de housse pour le protégé...
lol
enfin c sur ke le noir est plus fragile au rayure ke le blanc. mais si tu voyais mon iPos 20G tu dirai le contraire.mdr (pourtant j'essai d'en prendre soin. mais au bout d'un an....)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Novembre 2005)

*lol*
c mieu d'écrir corecteman

lol


----------



## spyan (20 Novembre 2005)

Et sinon vous savez si la gravure est vraiment de qualité ?
Au fait est ce que ca supporte les lettres avec accents "é" "à" ???


----------



## podder (20 Novembre 2005)

ma soeur a acheté un ipod mini cet ete gravé et la qualité est irréprochable... je ne vous promet rien pour les accents parce ke ma soeur n'a pas d'accent dans sa gravure. mais g entendu dire ke les accenst étais accepte...

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...Q3S0KXnu2xz/2.SLID?engr=B6E8687D&mco=B6E8687D

vas voir cette page... parce ke la les accents sont acceptés.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2005)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Merci de bien vouloir raconter vos expériences.



Euh, _ TOUTES_ nos expériences ?


----------



## spyan (20 Novembre 2005)

Ah oui effectivement! merci ca rassure


----------



## Bouche Dorée (20 Novembre 2005)

Encore des sujets de Newbeeeees...     :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Novembre 2005)

Celui là m'a l'air très bien...


----------



## spyan (20 Novembre 2005)

oui enfin sucer du ipod ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Novembre 2005)

Gardez vous sous et courez vous acheter des actions EDF... Comme ça, le week end, vous pourrez aller en famille voir de près votre éolienne à vous... C'est pas mieux, ça?


----------



## spyan (20 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Gardez vous sous et courez vous acheter des actions EDF... Comme ça, le week end, vous pourrez aller en famille voir de près votre éolienne à vous... C'est pas mieux, ça?



Oui mais est ce que c'est pas mieux que d'aaller voir les centrales atomiques fumer ??


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Novembre 2005)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> oui enfin sucer du ipod ...




*tu vois mon garçon*
pour épater les filles, tu devrais rebaptiser "iPod" l'intérieur de ton caleçon.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Novembre 2005)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais est ce que c'est pas mieux que d'aaller voir les centrales atomiques fumer ??



Ca risque de plaire davantage aux gosses... L'enfant a un goût inné pour le spectaculaire...


----------



## spyan (20 Novembre 2005)

Oui mais bon si il se chope un cancer dans 40 ans, je préfère qu'on istalle des éoliennes dans tout le pays...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Novembre 2005)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais bon si il se chope un cancer dans 40 ans, je préfère qu'on istalle des éoliennes dans tout le pays...



Tu n'as rien à préférer!!! Même si tu achètes des actions ; ce n'est pas toi qui décidera...   ... Si les petits actionnaires commencent à la ramener ; mais où va-t-on, ma pauv' dame?


----------



## spyan (20 Novembre 2005)

oui c'est sur qu'avec 0,000001 % du capital d'une entreprise on a pas beaucoup de pouvoir ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca risque de plaire davantage aux gosses... L'enfant a un goût inné pour le spéctaculaire...




*Toutes ces voitures cramées en banlieue*
c'était donc pour ça ?







:hein:


----------



## spyan (20 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Toutes ces voitures cramées en banlieue*
> c'était donc pour ça ?
> 
> 
> ...




Oui bien sur !!!   et les feux de camp autour des poubelles c'était pour ce réchauffer


----------



## podder (20 Novembre 2005)

j'aime bien la conversation.... on parle d'ipod et ca part dans tous les sens.
enfin pour revenir au sujet franchement l'ipod en noir il est plus beau.
maintenant tu fait ce ke tu veu.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Novembre 2005)

podder a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien la conversation.... on parle d'ipod et ca part dans tous les sens.



Tu verras... Tu t'y habitueras... C'est très souvent comme ça


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Novembre 2005)

*L'essence même d'un sujet au bar*
est qu'il parte en vrille


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *L'essence même d'un sujet au bar*
> est qu'il parte en vrille



Et quand on sait que la vrille est la proche cousine de la co...le ...


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2005)

Et les deux font la paire


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2005)

Vous trois là, vous en faites une belle...      de paire !


----------



## greg2 (20 Novembre 2005)

et un blanc, un!


----------



## spyan (23 Novembre 2005)

Ah que j'aime le bar ...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2005)

Pareil


----------



## darthfloflo (23 Novembre 2005)

greg2 a dit:
			
		

> et un blanc, un!


 
non non non
un noir !
l'est bcp + beau... stt sur sur mon bureau, avec la station d'accueil et branché sur la chaine hifi ou dans ma poche...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2005)

/mode _waiting for confirmation of "pur fils & patoch" theorem _ :love:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2005)

tic-tac-tic-tac-tic-tac 1 minute....


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2005)

tic-tac-tic-tac-tic-tac 2 minutes....


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2005)

tic-tac-tic-tac-tic-tac 3 minutes....


----------



## darthfloflo (23 Novembre 2005)

greg2 a dit:
			
		

> et un blanc, un!


 
non non non ! un noir !!  
l'est bcp + beau !!!
Surtout sur la station d'accueil et connecté par le jack sur la chaine hifi... un son du tonnerre !! 



désolé, petits pbm de navigation...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2005)

tic-tac-tic-tac-tic-tac 5 minutes....



---
Merde, ce théorème ne serait-il qu'une vaste fumisterie


----------



## jpmiss (23 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *L'essence même d'un sujet au bar*


 
*Quoi? Ils vendent de l'essence au bar maintenant!*
Les nioubs vont cramer nos iPods! 

:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2005)

J'ai pas d'iPod, trop surfait


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2005)

J'aimerais bien un   iPodPod   que je pourrais écouter tranquillement dans une barcasse sans être dérangé par le bruit de cette saloperie de vieux moteur qui m'entraîne au large à la recherche de quelques poissons suicidaires !


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas d'iPod, trop surfait


Le 1G est collector quand même !
par contre, je pense qu'il est plus cher que le 5G :rateau::casse:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas d'iPod, trop surfait


 
C'est pourtant bien pratique pour faire passer le temps a la gare en attendant le service minimum..





Ok Stook, pas tapper, je sors!


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourtant bien pratique pour faire passer le temps a la gare en attendant le service minimum..



Certes, mais j'ai la parade ultime pour éviter çà : iTunes sur le mac à la maison, connecté au réseau du taf pour éviter de se les geler à la gare


----------



## jpmiss (23 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais j'ai la parade ultime pour éviter çà : iTunes sur le mac à la maison, connecté au réseau du taf pour éviter de se les geler à la gare


 
Nanti!


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2005)

J'ai bien droit à quelques privilèges moi-aussi


----------



## jpmiss (23 Novembre 2005)

Les troopers c'est rien qu'une bande de branleurs!


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2005)

C'est bien connu


----------



## jpmiss (23 Novembre 2005)

Au fait, on se serait pas gourré de thread?


----------



## tantoillane (23 Novembre 2005)

je serais plutôt pour un 20 GO blanc avec écran couleur .......... 60 GO c'est trop, trop cher, et la vidéo, c'est un gag pour regarder un film de 2 heures sur un écran pareil, quand à la gravure, ça gache la coque.......

après c'est mon avis..........


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Novembre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> je serais plutôt pour un 20 GO blanc avec écran couleur .......... 60 GO c'est trop, trop cher, et la vidéo, c'est un gag pour regarder un film de 2 heures sur un écran pareil, quand à la gravure, ça gache la coque.......
> 
> après c'est mon avis..........



D'accord pour la gravure, par contre 60go, c'est la base pour avoir un peu de musique...


----------



## darthfloflo (23 Novembre 2005)

Pour la video, je pensais aussi que c'était un peu gadget, mais en fait c'est quand même très sympa pour passer le temps, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit licite de comparer un iPod avec un plasma ou un videoprojecteur... qui sont d'ailleurs plus comlpliqués d'utilisation dans le train ou l'avion...
Après tout dépend de la fréquence avec laquelle tu pourrais potentiellement l'utiliser...


----------



## darthfloflo (23 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> D'accord pour la gravure, par contre 60go, c'est la base pour avoir un peu de musique...



Déjà avec 30 Go tu stockes pas mal de trucs...c'est la moitié de mon DD sur mon PB !!!


----------



## tantoillane (23 Novembre 2005)

ouais 60 c'est beaucoup, bien que pour la video, ça doit être plus utile...., mais quand je regarde mes photos avec mon ipod couleur, c'est pas top quand même...... et puis ça bouffe trop la batterie, de faire tourner le DD tout le temps


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, on se serait pas gourré de thread?



çà se serait déjà vu


----------



## colette (23 Novembre 2005)

et moi qui venais justement chercher la réponse : quel Ipod offrir à mon fils ... 

Je me demandais si ça valait vraiment le coup de payer pour 60 G ? et je vois que les avis sont controversés...

bon j'ai encore 15 jours jusqu'à son anniversaire, je crois qu'en fin de course c'est ma bourse qui va décider.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

dites, j'ai rien compris a ce fil.....est-ce parce que c'est un fil de M*****

_(ceci etait un message du comité de verification de la qualité des fils....)_


----------



## spyan (24 Novembre 2005)

colette a dit:
			
		

> et moi qui venais justement chercher la réponse : quel Ipod offrir à mon fils ...
> 
> Je me demandais si ça valait vraiment le coup de payer pour 60 G ? et je vois que les avis sont controversés...
> 
> bon j'ai encore 15 jours jusqu'à son anniversaire, je crois qu'en fin de course c'est ma bourse qui va décider.


 

Ca y est !!! Je viens de craquer, je viens de m'acheter le 60 Go noir, avec une phrase de mon cru...

Le plus dur maintenant c'est l'attente.

Mais Sacha Guitry n'a t il pas dit " le meilleur moment avec une femme, c'est quand elle monte les escaliers devant vous "   !!


----------



## tantoillane (24 Novembre 2005)

Mauvais choix


----------



## jpmiss (24 Novembre 2005)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Mais Sacha Guitry n'a t il pas dit " le meilleur moment avec une femme, c'est quand elle monte les escaliers devant vous " !!



Moi je préfère quand elle les redescend 3 heures plus tard


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Novembre 2005)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Mais Sacha Guitry n'a t il pas dit " le meilleur moment avec une femme, c'est quand elle monte les escaliers devant vous "   !!



c'est pas lui qui signait sa correspondance avec Yvonne Printemps : "ton vieux con plisse"???  

un peu mysogine peut-être


----------



## spyan (25 Novembre 2005)

oui peut -etre ...


----------

